# ORBITRON - ?

## Serg

,   -       .
   ,      -    "",     ,   .
     ,  HAMSAT   22  23    ( ),         10:50   11:30     !
     ISS -      .
    3.12,   3.5x
 TLE         .

----------


## ra3afc

ft-897     "WiSP DDE Client" es distribudo sin cargo para su uso por Radioaficionados.
	Ultima versin disponible en: http://www.laboratoriomederos.com/CX6DD/wispdde
   ft-736.     split-        :Crying or Very sad:  .

 ra3afc

----------


## r3hh

> - ?


:  - -program fail-orbitron-Tle-AMATEUR
  ,        !)
  ORBITRON

----------


## r3hh

> 


 ! , !
     ,       3   )



> - .


   !

----------


## ur4lrh

:Very Happy:  .

----------


## ra6wf

!
        ,     ?

----------


## ra6wf

, !
   , ,  TLE  ,     ,  -   ?

----------


## RW3XL

,          .       .

----------


## RW3XL

!     .

----------


## R3DZ

- 
     windows         "/"    " ."
        " /"    .
             ?
WIDOWS VISTA  SP2 ()        ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## rw3adb

,          :

      ,   ,  -  .      .

----------


## rw3adb

*ur4lrh*
  -    .  98-     .  -  ..      ,     .

----------


## r3hh

> ?


 , !!!

----------


## ur4lrh

!

----------


## ra0aep

-   .    .

----------


## Tadas

.
 .

----------


## r3hh

nasabare 
www.celestrak.com

----------


## ur4lrh

> .


     ?    ?

----------


## RA0CS

> ...           .





> ?





> 2009 ,  -    ,    ...


  " "     :Very Happy:  
  ,     , celestrak.com      -         "".  ,      -,   -  :Smile:

----------


## RA0CS

,   :

----------


## RW3XL

.         .  ,    space-track,        ?
--
"Due to existing National Security Restrictions pertaining to access of and use of U.S. Government-provided information and data, all users accessing this web site must be an approved registered user to access data on this site."
--
  -  .

----------


## RW3XL

,    ,     .

----------


## rw3adb

.   ,    .   - .   -      .

----------


## RW3XL

,   ,          IP-?

----------


## RW3XL

,     ,    RU	

inetnum: 87.225.43.0 - 87.225.43.255
netname: KHT-XDSL
descr: static and PPPoE xDSL links in Vanino village, central node
country: ru

----------


## R9AXX

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...html#msg645227
   ,

----------


## Monoid

TLE...

----------


## RA0CS

> -      .


       .
    :

----------


## ivin

VO-52  ISS,      ,   , .    ,       .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  " " :
http://oscar.dcarr.org/




> 


      ?

----------

.

----------


## UA3YCX

.  TLE,   .    ?

----------


## UA3YCX

30 .     stoff.pl     tle.zip.  .        ...

----------


## UA3YCX

> Win7


  Win 10,      Win 8,1.

*  9 ():*

----------


## DL8RCB

https://yadi.sk/i/2KC-7i5UpPsin

   R4UAB       ""
     :
http://r4uab.ru/?page_id=8384

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


      ""        ""  
(     )

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


   ,         ,     ""   ,        -" 
      (    )  ""

         GPS ?

----------


## Igor@D66

> ,      15..........     .


  " ",    ,  Orbitron,   ,     ,    ""   ,   .            (. . ),  () ,   ""     App,   ,    ,        admin,     ,  Windows7 ( )  .

----------


## KOLHOZNIK

,      - meteor F4, CORONAS F . ,    ,      http://www.cqham.ru/orbitron.htm              ,        Igor@D66      ,   .

----------


## UR5MY

,        .  SAT   .  , QTH  . ,     TLE   R4UAB,       SAT       http://rs0iss.ru ,      .    TLE        TLE , ,     , ,       ,   ,, ,,  SAT  ,  .    ? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UR5MY

,     ,,,,         ,  -   .     .,,,     GMT,  .      UTC+3 00

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


       ?
  ,  2 ( ),       ().

----------


## Men

Tle -   ...   ..
http://www.celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/
      .....
    .....    

       .....        
     ... .....

----------


## RC7C

,  LTE---     ( )    http://www.dk3wn.info/tle/amateur.txt .

----------

ux1iw

----------


## RC7C

.                .

----------

ux1iw

----------


## DL8RCB

> -


 -   DK3WN,    (    )     amateur.txt    

 ,   DK3WN c      ,    dk3wn.txt ,

----------

ux1iw

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


      GPS

----------


## DL8RCB

> GPS


   *    
 :
(          )       




> .


 

   ,

----------


## R2OM

> GPS


..

  RW3QSB .

 .

 :  "" ->   ?

  3 , ,     ,  - (+) 1.4    ( ).   ,   . 

  (    (SO-50)).  
 (, )?

----------

R2OM

----------


## R2OM

> .


  ,     ().

 .

-  .

----------


## R2OM

,    .





      ,  .

  UV-82 5W   LORRA 3+4  http://stv-ural.ru/

----------


## R2OM

> o . ?


   ,  ,     .
====================  ======
 " ",    (3G)

----------


## R2OM

- https://r4uab.ru/frequency/

       . 
https://r4uab.ru/frequency/

*  6 ():*




> 1.   30


 .  -ISS ()
   ?

----------


## R2OM

.
 -   .

    ...
   .

----------

R2OM

----------


## R2OM

?
https://r4uab.ru/orbitron-setting/

----------


## RK1NA

.
   - UVSQ-SAT.
 , TLE .
       DL8CRB.
    .
    ?

----------


## RK1NA

!
 ,    ?
      R4UAB     .
   .
73! RK1NA

*  9 ():*




> .


,  .
  .
       .
!
73! RK1NA

----------

RK1NA

----------


## RA4HJW

> .


 .  :Smile:    ...
     ,     .     http://r4uab.ru/satonline.txt
  C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitron\Confi  g     *.ini, *.udp ,         .
   .
,    : https://r4uab.ru/orbitron-setting/
       .

----------

RK1NA

----------

RK1NA

----------


## RK1NA

> TLE    ,


                .
 .    ""    -   ..
       .
  .

----------

